# External monitor for Acer Aspire



## gard1982 (Mar 20, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Yep, I need help again from people far brighter then me.

I've just brought a new Samsung LCD tv and was hoping to use it as a monitor for my laptop to show videos that i've 'acquired' from the internet. However i'm having a bit of trouble getting it to work.

I've pluged in a VGA cable linking up the laptop and the TV however haven't had any luck so far. I've tried a few of the function buttons but none of them seem to work. 

Could someone give me a brief explanation of how I can get the laptop picture on my TV. I'm sure it's something simple. I would go through my laptop instruction book but its in the loft somewhere. 

Cheers.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Hi,

What model Aspire is it? First, make sure the TV is set to VGA or PC input. Then, make sure the external monitor is enabled. You can do this in the display properties. I have instructions if you need them.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Go to the Displays control in Control Panels and click the Settings tab. In the box below the tabs you should see two blue boxes. One should be solid and there other checkered. The solid one represents the LCD panel on the laptop and the other represents the external S-Video or VGA connector. Click on the checkered one and click the "Extend my WIndows desktop to this monitor" box towards the bottom. Click Apply and it'll activate.


----------



## gard1982 (Mar 20, 2007)

Cheers, thanx for your help. This is a bit more complicated then i thought is was going to be. My model is the 1640z.

Ok, so i've gone into the display options and clicked to activate the second monitor and then switched my TV to pc mode however all that came up was my laptop wallpaper. It shows my mouse pointer but none of my icons or any programmes that I load up. 

So I read the troubleshooter guide and did manage to get a proper screen on my TV (not sure how) however this then switched off the screen on my laptop. Is it possible to have both on at the same time?


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Uncheck extend my desktop to this display and it should show the same picture as the laptop screen.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

With the desktop extended it's literally an extension of the desktop.  Clone mode, which Terrister mentioned, will allow you to have the same display running on both screens.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

Right click on desktop > Graphics Options > Graphics properties

You can configure the TV from there. Make sure it is connected when you do this.


----------



## ophelia (Feb 7, 2010)

Terrister said:


> Uncheck extend my desktop to this display and it should show the same picture as the laptop screen.


I did this but the image does not "clone" to the monitor. I want to be able to view my laptop screen on the external monitor. The mouse can be moved from screen to screen, and I can move items from the laptop monitor to the external monitor. This is not what I want.

I want the monitor to mirror my laptop screen. 

I appreciate any help you all can give.


----------

